# Boat pinned in Mystery Eddy, bailey, today 6/30



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Story to follow...but for now...

There is boat pinned on the river center boulder just downstream of the mystery eddy. It's the boulder that begins the cluster of sieved out rocks right pretty much smack in the middle of the river. 
If the level drops even a little, it might be enough for it to move on its own and come free, but it was about as pinned as it could be and we were not able to retrieve it. 

I called Denver water - they are aware that no one is hurt. If anyone is going in there tomorrow (Monday) or (Tuesday,) and can offer an update of whether it's still there or washed out, I would be grateful. I have very little chance of being able to get in there again in the next couple of days.

303 four four four four 713

Beth


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bummer. Why is the story to follow? Thats the most interesting part!

Usually goes something like... didn't bust hard enough for the eddy and bam! pinned on the rock. For those that don't know, the point of the downstream rock that separates mystery eddy from the right channel has current on both sides of the point and it will perfectly pin a broached boat, with powerful current on both ends of the boat holding it pinned. Best options are take the right channel to avoid it, or bust the eddy with intention up high and with left momentum. 

FYI... no need to call Denver Water about boats / gear lost on Bailey. Very few people are in there except boaters, so you don't have hordes of motorists calling 911 when they see a pinned boat.


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

Planning on heading in there tomorrow after work. Will update.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Ian... story will be posted on the swim board but u pretty much nailed it. The details involved a ripped pfd...









Actually im happy my pfd was as old as it was because I think the fact that it ripped ended up being beneficial.
Phewww.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Beth, I am heading in there tomorrow morning and can give you an update when I get off the water.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Glad that turned out OK. Sketchy spot right there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Its been a while since I looked at those rocks in the middle of the river. I once eddied out below the bottom most rock, hopping out of my boat while in the eddy, and was able to climb up on the rock and pull my boat up too during a paddle rescue. Not sure if you could do the same, and work your way up to the pin rock, but there may be a chance if folks want to get their annual on river rescue practice.

Ripped PFD sounds like a pretty serious beatdown. Glad you are OK, assuming of course you ARE OK.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I would love an update from those that are headed in tomorrow. I haven't heard anything about it today so don't know the status. I'll be working until around 6pm tomorrow, then will be leaving for Idaho early Wed morning and will have service until late wed eve or thurs morning. Thanks in advance to whomever cleans up my carnage...everything in the boat was clipped in...I'll be interested to see what's still there. 1 blue dry bag, 2 stow floats, 1 set of pink hand paddles, a pair of flip flops and a throw bag.
Beth

Beth


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

If it is still in there in the morning I'll float it out and bring it back to this side of the hill for you.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Boat's been retrieved!!! Thank you Neil, Joel, Jake and texas Ken! Sounds like it took some real effort, but they did it! Bailey Jake and Neil's assessment of the damage were vastly different....totalled (Jake) vs weldable (Neil)... I like the latter!
Most of the goods were still in the boat minus a flip flop and a hand paddle....which was possibly spotted downstream (the hand paddle...).
Thanks for cleaning up my carnage out there.
Thanks also, to the other group that tried yesterday.

Off to Idaho!!!!!!!!


----------

